# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Prodaja - pomoć

## AyaMaya

Pozdrav, prvi puta sam na forumu i ne znam kako to sve funkcionira, trebala bi savjet gdje i na koji način oglasiti prodaju nekih lijekova za MPO  - ukratko stimulacija mi je prekinuta i ne bi željela da lijekovi propadnu, a htjela bi nekome pomoći i olakšati da dođe do njih. 
Hvala puno!
Maya

----------


## daddycool

prodaja lijekova na forumu je zabranjena

----------


## Mojca

Ukoliko odlučiš možeš ih pokloniti: 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65433-O...%BEim-lijekove

----------

